# how does everyone mix thier sand/salt????



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

how do you mix your salt and sand for best results??? im sure there are a dozen ways to do it right and 3 million ways to do it wrong...

myself, i start with a 50lb bag of salt, then a bucket of sand, another bag of salt, another bucket of sand, and layer them. technically the conveyor should mix it plenty good. this is the way i was taught to do it, so how do you do it??

some guys mix together in the pile, but i like keeping my salt bagged untill use.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually do 6 heaped buckets of sand and 4 smaller buckets of salt. Churn the pile and move on. Never have I had a freeze up unless it doesn't get covered.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*batch mixing*



trqjnky;1159387 said:


> how do you mix your salt and sand for best results??? im sure there are a dozen ways to do it right and 3 million ways to do it wrong...
> 
> myself, i start with a 50lb bag of salt, then a bucket of sand, another bag of salt, another bucket of sand, and layer them. technically the conveyor should mix it plenty good. this is the way i was taught to do it, so how do you do it??
> 
> some guys mix together in the pile, but i like keeping my salt bagged untill use.


As you are using a spreader with a conveyor you are pulling material from the the back to the front which is the opening and it is pulling from the bottom which forces the material ablve it to fall back into the gap behind it and it is mixing it well for you so no worries there.

Leaving the salt in the bag is fine to as the moisture will not affect it directly which is good because bagged salt is not treated with an anti caking agent.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

We buy ours pre-mixed from the city Thumbs Up


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

1 parts salt, 0 parts sand. No mixing needed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;1159560 said:


> 1 parts salt, 0 parts sand. No mixing needed.


Same here. Although sometimes I soak it down with a little calcium chloride


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

3 parts salt to 1 part sand, mix with the Bobcat and stored dry inside. Although I don't use much salt/sand mix anymore, I do keep about 8 ton on hand.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

For you guys spreading straight salt, if you would, pm me what you charge for that. I'm just curious and dont know anyone spreading straight salt to ask.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

cretebaby;1159560 said:


> 1 parts salt, 0 parts sand. No mixing needed.


:salute: Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

trqjnky;1159834 said:


> For you guys spreading straight salt, if you would, pm me what you charge for that. I'm just curious and dont know anyone spreading straight salt to ask.


By the bag or the ton?

What ratio of sand/salt do you use?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Salt and sand etc.*



fargosnowpro;1159555 said:


> We buy ours pre-mixed from the city Thumbs Up


It is not legally possible that you can purchase salt and sand from a non profit government entity.

Thats not Kosher for sure; as governmental accounting standards will not permit the sale of municipal goverment property unless it is sold at auction after itis fully depreciated or destroyed beyond use for scrap value.

I would very quickly dis-associate myself from this and walk away from it for sure as you will be looking for vacation time in the wrong place since you will be considered a co-conspiritor in theft of municipal property in the State Of North Dakota with whomever you are buying the material from. :yow!:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

leon;1159940 said:


> It is not legally possible that you can purchase salt and sand from a non profit government entity.
> 
> Thats not Kosher for sure; as governmental accounting standards will not permit the sale of municipal goverment property unless it is sold at auction after itis fully depreciated or destroyed beyond use for scrap value.
> 
> I would very quickly dis-associate myself from this and walk away from it for sure as you will be looking for vacation time in the wrong place since you will be considered a co-conspiritor in theft of municipal property in the State Of North Dakota with whomever you are buying the material from. :yow!:




You can't pay for comedy this good.:laughing:


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

18 tons screened sand, one ton salt... mixed with a skid... store outside under a tarp..... no problems with freezing


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Some of you know that my business name is FargoSnow . I just want to be clear that fargosnowpro is not me, or any of my employees. I think they chose a poor username, and i'd appreciate it if they would choose a different name.

Thanks, Steve
Owner
FargoSnow
www.FargoSnow.com


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Well steve, maybe you should of used that name. So there wasn't any confusion.... Lol


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Trqjnky- I just recently changed the name to FargoSnow to reflect changes that will enable us to go 'snow only' in the future. Image Property Service was the previous name, and i still own it also for the time being.

Fargosnowpro doesnt have to change his name. But I wouldn't mind if he did


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i was just joking steve.. i have had that problem in the past, similar names and people think you are saying things that someone else is saying.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

My salt is mixed with magic-o nothing else


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

when we get sand as the loader is dumping the sand in the trailer we mix in salt....when we unload the trailer the skidded scoops it up and puts it in the building so it gets mixed very well
1 ton of sand and 100-150 lbs of salt


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you mixing your sand with sand? :laughing:

18 to 1 is pushing it in my experience. But if the sand is pretty dry, the salt is fine, it is well mixed and under cover it should work.

I used to put down four or five big scoops of sand and flatten it out. One scoop of salt spread across, then four or five more scoops of sand. Churn it up with the skid. Pile it up. Move the pile. Move it again to the final spot. Seemed to work well to mix it.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

leon;1159940 said:


> It is not legally possible that you can purchase salt and sand from a non profit government entity.
> 
> Thats not Kosher for sure; as governmental accounting standards will not permit the sale of municipal goverment property unless it is sold at auction after itis fully depreciated or destroyed beyond use for scrap value.
> 
> I would very quickly dis-associate myself from this and walk away from it for sure as you will be looking for vacation time in the wrong place since you will be considered a co-conspiritor in theft of municipal property in the State Of North Dakota with whomever you are buying the material from. :yow!:


For whatever reason, the city is the only place that sells bulk in town. The boss said it has something to do with the mixing percentages (70 sand 30 salt), and that the city wants to ensure no one is running pure salt. I'm not totally sure, nor is it my ass on the line, but thats where we get it.

edit: there may be some other source I suppose, we have been buying this way for a few years though.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

IMAGE;1160000 said:


> Some of you know that my business name is FargoSnow . I just want to be clear that fargosnowpro is not me, or any of my employees. I think they chose a poor username, and i'd appreciate it if they would choose a different name.
> 
> Thanks, Steve
> Owner
> ...


I never said I was you 

edit: and for what it's worth, my name is Steve too! And I'm not changing it!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I buy it pre mixed from US Salt.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

fargosnowpro;1161119 said:


> I never said I was you
> 
> edit: and for what it's worth, my name is Steve too! And I'm not changing it!


i find this humorous


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I mix it 15 yards sand to 1 yard salt...... I dump salt at pit then when I load sand into dump truck I add salt..... My Sand storage buliding isn't big enough to dump truck in... So I dump it in front and push it in with loader.... Works great


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1159946 said:


> You can't pay for comedy this good.:laughing:


X2, it' great!! :laughing:

You should invite him over to the dark side...........................

As for the ratio, we've mixed anywhere from 15-35% salt. Really depends on how wet the sand is and how long it will sit & dry.We mix it in the salt shed, until we run out of room, at which time we mix just outside and push it in.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1161468 said:


> X2, it' great!! :laughing:
> 
> *You should invite him over to the dark side*...........................
> 
> As for the ratio, we've mixed anywhere from 15-35% salt. Really depends on how wet the sand is and how long it will sit & dry.We mix it in the salt shed, until we run out of room, at which time we mix just outside and push it in.


He can take my Place...I have had enough of all you......Thumbs Up......:salute:


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

We mix ours 3 to 1. I like my mix to actually melt stuff.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

trqjnky;1161293 said:


> i find this humorous


Good!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JpLawn;1161904 said:


> We mix ours 3 to 1. I like my mix to actually melt stuff.


I spread some 0 to 1 tonight and it is melting real good.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

0 to 1 works good too.


----------



## CLSCAPER (Dec 7, 2010)

We mix ours in a bulk pile. 4 to 1 sand to salt 20% salt works good and melts off less then two inch storms.


----------

